# Leica Announces Three New M Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 14, 2016)

```
Leica today announced 3 new lenses for the M mount.</p>
<ul>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1"><a href="http://www.adorama.com/LC282MU.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">LEICA SUMMICRON-M 28MM F/2.0 ASPH BLACK – $3995.00</a></span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1"><a href="http://www.adorama.com/LC352MUB.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">LEICA SUMMICRON-M 35MM F/2.0 ASPH BLACK – $2795.00</a></span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1"><a href="http://www.adorama.com/LC352MUS.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">LEICA SUMMICRON-M 35MM F/2.0 ASPH SILVER – $2995.00</a></span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1"><a href="http://www.adorama.com/LC2828.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">LEICA 28 2.8-M ELMARIT-M ASPH BLACK – $2195.00</a></span></li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Press Release:</strong></p>
<p>Leica Camera has introduced next-generation models of three of its classic M lenses: the Leica M Summicron-M 35 mm F2 ASPH., Leica Summicron-M 28 mm F2 ASPH. and Leica Elmarit-M 28 mm F2.8 ASPH., each delivering enhanced image performance and quality, thanks to their new optical design.</p>
<p>Additional improvements to the lenses include a more robust construction, now featuring a full metal rectangular lens hood with thread mount, and a threaded protection ring for the front of the lens when the hood is not attached. The lens cap is now also made of metal.</p>
<p>As with all Leica products, this classic trio of reportage lenses offers both optical and technical excellence. Made in Germany, the combination of state-of-the-art technology, the highest quality materials and meticulous manual construction ensures consistent quality, resulting in reliable products with outstanding durability.</p>
<p>The new generation Summicron-M 28 mm F2 ASPH. and Elmarit-M 28 mm F2.8 ASPH. lenses are scheduled to be available from the end of January. The Summicron-M 35 mm F2 ASPH. is scheduled to be available from February in black and, for the first time, also in a silver anodised finish.</p>
<p>The impressive Summicron-M 35 mm F2 ASPH. fast, classic prime lens delivers superior image performance and a unique bokeh. Despite its high speed and exceptional image quality, its dimensions are astoundingly compact. Furthermore, with its eleven blade iris, this new generation lens creates a circular aperture, lending out of focus areas an extremely smooth look and feel. Images are pin-sharp with rich contrast, and almost completely free from distortion with superb bokeh at all apertures and distances – and even when shooting wide open.</p>
<p>High performance and speed are also distinct characteristics of the Summicron-M 28 mm F2 ASPH. wide-angle lens. Its outstanding speed makes it particularly versatile and produces brilliant imaging results, even in difficult lighting conditions. At its maximum aperture, the Summicron-M 28 mm F2 ASPH. delivers rich contrast, differentiated reproduction of even the finest structures, a soft and smooth bokeh, and extremely high resolution. Improvements within the optical design in this new generation lens have made it possible to achieve superior image performance across the entire image field. The significant reduction of image field curvature guarantees better resolution of details from corner to corner within every picture.</p>
<p>The Elmarit-M 28 mm F2.8 ASPH. is the most compact lens in the entire portfolio of Leica M lenses. Thanks to its small size and light weight, this lens is a particular favourite with street and reportage photographers. Compared to the previous model, this new generation lens offers significantly reduced image field curvature, which brings considerably improved image performance with high resolution and brilliant resolution of details. The Elmarit-M 28 mm F2.8 ASPH. is practically distortion-free from infinity to its closest focusing distance of 0.7 metres, and provides an exceptionally clear view through the Leica M viewfinder.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jan 14, 2016)

mmhhh regarding Leica's normal pricing they seem to make a full entry-level M system now... (these lenses and the M typ 262)


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 14, 2016)

I just bought an Elmarit 28 ASPH, this is a bummer. I should read rumor sites.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh god Canon's in trouble!


----------

